# World RR predictions.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Lay your money and reputations down in here:

My pick and the first ever 4 time champ: Oscar Freire.

from cyclingnews: 

Oscar Freire (Spain) 

Current form: As ever, Freire’s form is a complete unknown and, as ever, this fact is completely irrelevant. The Spaniard has shown time and again that he is simply not governed by the normal rules of getting in a base of racing miles and building form. After a strong spring, where he took victory in Milan-San Remo and two stages in the Tour of the Basque Country, Freire has gone to ground. After a quiet Tour, he underwent surgery on his sinuses and came back to ride a nondescript Vuelta. But then, in 1999 and 2001, he struggled with injury all season before delivering world title-winning rides. Freire lining up in Spanish colours with a rainbow jersey on the line is cycling’s equivalent of Clark Kent nipping off to make a quick phone call.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mark "Legs Like Steel" Cavendish. Vuelta tuned him up just right, now he is in Milan - San Remo 2009 form.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Mark "Legs Like Steel" Cavendish. Vuelta tuned him up just right, now he is in Milan - San Remo 2009 form.


Either Cav is playing the mental game according to a quote from Velonews or he really doesn't have it.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm going for Cancellara. I'd like to see someone do the double.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you guys seen the video of McEwen riding the course? There are a couple of hard hills, which I think will negate the chances of pure sprinters like Cavendish and Farrar. I have to say, though, that Mac's 22% is more like 10% around here. He must have the "sprinter's caibration" on his computer.  

It looks like a course that favors the type of fast man who can make a jump on the climbs then stay away. Freire's a good bet. Gilbert as well. It may be possible for Evans to reapeat!

JSR


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

JSR said:


> Have you guys seen the video of McEwen riding the course? There are a couple of hard hills, which I think will negate the chances of pure sprinters like Cavendish and Farrar. I have to say, though, that Mac's 22% is more like 10% around here. He must have the "sprinter's caibration" on his computer.
> 
> It looks like a course that favors the type of fast man who can make a jump on the climbs then stay away. Freire's a good bet. Gilbert as well. It may be possible for Evans to reapeat!
> 
> JSR


one name per prediction, please.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm going with Thor. He's a sprinter that climbs fairly well, at least better than most sprinters. 

My thought is he will be able to hang onto a pack in the climbs as they get whittled down during the circuit portion of the race and he's a great small pack sprinter...where he's not as good in a large field sprint.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Taking a risk here: Peter Sagan!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Pozzato - he needs to get laid.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cancellara and the Golden Angel...*

if he's carrying her, he has the jets to do it and he's doing it for himself this time. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTHnYIAGPs


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Phillipe Gilbert. Awesome form from Vuelta. Can get up climbs and is a fast finisher.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cancellara. only because i really want to see the double.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Gilbert.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

evs said:


> if he's carrying her, he has the jets to do it and he's doing it for himself this time.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTHnYIAGPs


He's resorting to jets now? The motor in the seat tube was one thing...

My pick = Gilbert


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Kolobnev...third time is the charm. That Sagan pick is intriguing too.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Gilbert

Although I kinda want Pozzato so we get pix of fat Bettini celebrating


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn, not to chimp on your pick but Gilbert is my choice as well.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Another vote for Gilbert.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Another one for Gilbert. He's the best in a sprint out of the guys that can take the really hard hills and if there's a smaller move I'd also bet he's in that.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thor.


No, wait... make that Cancellara.


Or Thor.


Unless Gilbert or Freire wins it. Then I'll come back and edit this to say I was rooting for then the whole time.


But definitely not Cav, Farrar, or any of the pure sprinters. Somebody more like Thor. Or Cancellara, or........


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

JSR said:


> I have to say, though, that Mac's 22% is more like 10% around here. He must have the "sprinter's caibration" on his computer.


I was thinking something was fishy about his take on the gradients. Perhaps Aussie gradients are double over U.S.?  Especially when he was using a standard crankset. 

When you think that Basso and all the other GC climber-types were using compacts with a 29 on the back for those really gnarly Giro stages this year (and still having to mash it out) I can't imagine it being anything other than a complete suffer-fest for everyone else.

Seriously, though; if this is true it makes me feel better as I was watching him talking in a relaxed voice while going up a supposed 22% grade and thinking if this is how easy it is for a PURE sprinter to climb extended pitches at over 20% I don't even want to KNOW how the real grimpeurs go.

In my world, extended sections of 22% with a standard crank definitely qualify as "no talking" sections of any ride. 10-12% is rough enough if people are killing it. 

Back on subject; If Farrar or Cav win on this course they will have some 'splainin' to do. I don't see it happening. Farrar's got a little bit more of that hard man juice, but Cav, not so much. Too bad Haussler wasn't in good enough shape to be at this one. The course suits him and after having to give up his German citizenry to race for Oz, you know he'd be motivated!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Haussler
Gilbert

Good work McEwin....might make a good TdF commentator some day!!

That course looks brutal!


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Haussler is not in the Worlds, otherwise i would have definitely picked him! 

and i'm not sure how Polar computers do gradients, but the 22% grade comment might not be for an "extended pitch"... but i don't have a Polar, so i don't know how often these computers change readings. i'd guess pretty frequent.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

he's winded, i cant imagine if i rode that course i'd be done...pull the pin i'm blowing up


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll vote for Sammy Sanchez.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Hoping for a Oscar Freire victory. What a way to end a career.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pippo. hes got quite the "carrot" waiting for him at the finish line. i once rode through a tornado (no joke) to get to a girlfriends house. i think he scorches the course and grabs some trim on the way to the doping control.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Thor or Boss Hagen. It's gonna take some horsepower to hold any advantage after the hill on last third of the course and then with a 700m sprint on an incline.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Evans double*

A lot is going to depend on how the race plays out, ie will they go hard from the start or wait until they get to Geelong. Rain and wind can also be a factor. There's a saying in Melbourne that you can experience all four seasons in only a few hours.

The road from Melbourne to Geelong is exposed and if there's wind, I would expect some of the teams to split the peleton.

Gilbert and Pozzato are going to be heavily marked. My man Freire, first you gotta find him to mark him 

The circuit in Geelong is pretty hard after watching the U23 TT and that course doesn't include the hard climb.

I'm going with Evans to double at home based on the difficulty of the course and the strength of the Aussie squad.

But your never know. I was in Lisbon for the 2001 Worlds and the course was really selective and yet, it came down to a bunch sprint going to OFG so he could be there again.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Going with Freire. Circuit suits him well plus most importantly he has a huge loyal team riding in his support. He really just needs to hang in the draft of talented riders such as Sanchez and Garate, then unleash the sprint of his life to take the win.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i do think evans might have a chance. home turf adds a little to the tank, but it might also tire you out as you have much more press, friends, and family to attend to.

i like the thor and cancellara pics. freire is good, too. but im still goin with pippo. jst because i think its fun to root for a guy with pimpin hair and some stored "energy."


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Pozzato


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

The Norvegian squad with Thor and Hagen looks very solid. Only question is, will they ride for each other?

The strongest rider at the moment is Gilbert, so I'll pick him (6 guys from Lotto on belgian squad, massive advantage.)


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sparticus rules*

I think that Fabian Cancellara is very motivated and will pull off the 'double in Geelong. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

My vote is for Thor.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sparticus for the Double!


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

Alex Grewal


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Deadwrong666 said:


> Alex Grewal


LMFAO! Thank you so much for that one. :yesnod:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd like to see Evans win it again.

I'm picking Gilbert to win it though. And my alternate pick would be Cancellara.

Hey, does anyone know what time it will be on Eurosport in EST on Sunday?

It starts at 10:00 (GMT + 11) Sunday in Melbourne. Does that mean 18:00 on Saturday for us in the eastern U.S.?

There is this note on Eurosport's site:
These times are local to Australia. Subtract 8 hrs for CET and 14 hrs for ET. Subtract an additional hour on Sunday when Australia goes to Daylight Savings Time.

Does that mean it'll be on at 17:00 on Saturday? Sorry, I'm a bit confused and I don't want to miss the race!


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

seeing the U23 road race end in a sprint, i wonder how everyone feels about their predictions???


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ted King on a breakaway from km 8


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Phillipe Gilbert!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

wiz525 said:


> seeing the U23 road race end in a sprint, i wonder how everyone feels about their predictions???


I'll stay with my pick of Thor. Looking at the size of the field at the end of the U23 race, it wasn't a large field sprint, which means the hills took their toll on others in the field. Thor is a great small field sprinter and can handle the climbs compared to other sprinters.

In the end though...who knows at this point


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wookiebiker said:


> ...who knows at this point


I do, that's who.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Boasson-Hagen


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

With the benefit of having watched the last 1.5 hours of the U23 race, I'll go with my sort-of homeboy Tyler Farrar. I can potentially see a regroupment of 40-50 riders after the last climb on the last lap....Tyler takes a long uphill sprint.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Farrar!!!!


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

1) Boasson Hagen (had he not hit the deck in the last 180 turn in Montreal a few weeks back, he could've caught Gesink in the last 500m, I was there to see it! Got the power to solo, to sprint, etc)

2) Cadel Evans (strongest man out there, but needs to get into a small select group in the end)

3) Peter Sagan (pure class act, a bit of a wheel sucker, killer instinct with intelligence)


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Lance (Armstrong)


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

In order:
1) Freire
2) Thor
3) Davis


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

Just watched the Women's RR. Anyone know why Mara Abbott didn't line up for the U.S.?


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I do, that's who.


Oscar FTW. Philippe Gilbert and Sylvan Chavanel in the mix.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

What happened to Cav?



> 15:22 EST
> 
> Word on the street is that Mark Cavendish (Great Britain) and Matthew Goss (Australia) have withdrawn from the race. So even if the second peloton can get back to the first group, those pair are out.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> What happened to Cav?



Super high pace, numerous climbs and minimal support from the brit team made for a bad combo.....


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like Thor laid down the law. He's the fastest when it comes to a hard hilly course. Cavendish can take the easy flat sprints.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Great ride by Thor. He earned the win. 

Funny how the second chase with Thor just sort of appeared out of nowhere when they caught Gilbert. The French TV guys were shocked.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Looks like Thor laid down the law. He's the fastest when it comes to a hard hilly course. Cavendish can take the easy flat sprints.


Yea, it wasn't even close. Thor did all the hard work sticking close on the final climbs. 

Good rides by Brakovich and Kolobenv too. Rooting for Gilbert at the end, but he put in hardman effort.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Whooot Thor proves yet again that he's the man ... hill course, lettle team support, and he still kicked ass!.... Cav can shove it  (not really, sorry Cav)


----------

